# Sticky  Visual Apex



## Sonnie

We would like to welcome Visual Apex as a new sponsor at Home Theater Shack and specifically sponsoring our Home Theater Projectors forum. 

Visual Apex is built on customer satisfaction, specializing in Home Theater Projectors, Plasma TVs, Projection Screens, Home Theater Speakers, Mounts, Replacement Bulbs, and much more for home theater and gaming. Save more cash with their home theater packages and weekly specials!



> Visual presentation - the art and equipment, is in a state of constant change. We're positioned at the apex of this evolution.
> 
> Our customers embody the spectrum of presenting professionals including those in the business, government, education and home theater sectors. Buying in volume and selling direct, we offer competitive prices and immediate delivery. Then, we give them more.
> 
> Visual Apex is the culmination of thirty years shared experience listening, advising, questioning critiquing, and actually using the digital presentation systems we represent. Call us first, exploit this knowledge, trust our insight and celebrate your decision.


My personal Panasonic PT-AE4000 is coming from Visual Apex. Please consider them for your next projector and/or other products they offer. They have extremely competitive prices... in most cases they will be the lowest you will find. If they are not... give them a call and give them a chance. You will not find better customer service anywhere! 4.91/5.00 at Pricegrabber - 5/5 at Epinions - 9.77/10.00 at ResellerRatings - 5/5 at Yahoo Shopping - 4.75/5.00 at Projector Central ... combined for over 2870 reviews from these merchants alone. 

As always, we are committed to bringing you the absolute best of sponsors.

Thank you for supporting our sponsors!


----------



## Anthony

I bought a Sanyo Z4 from Visual Apex a few years ago. Their price was the best (by a couple hundred $), quick shipping, extra bulb. Overall, I was very pleased with the purchase!


----------



## mechman

And they sell screens as well!  :T


----------



## tonyvdb

They sure have a great selection of projectors and screens, one of the best I've seen.


----------



## ohcello

Excellent retailer with good return policy.


----------



## Trick McKaha

Also got my projector from Visual Apex after researching online dealers. They're top rung.


----------



## MixxMaster

I bought my Epson HD720 projector from them over two years ago. GREAT prices and shipping, and they follow up on things. Very highly respected. I plan on going with them when I upgrade to 1080!


----------



## D Wulf

I purchased my pannie from them a couple of years ago, had a problem with projector called their customer
service and they walked me through the troubleshooting and after unable to resolve:huh: the issue gave me a rma #
was taken care of. I would use them again their price was the best I found at that time.

David


----------



## Steven Midkiff

Just purchased an Epson 8700UB (birthday present for ME!) from Visual Apex. Worked with Ken on the phone, and yes, these people are the best. Ken was very patient when I asked questions, had all the answers. I even paid a premium, as Visual Apex is in my state and I had to pay sales tax, but it was still as cheap or cheaper than other places. Good price AND good service? Yes, indeed. Two thumbs up for these folks, they do take care of you.


----------



## tonyvdb

Sadly they do not ship to Canada so they unfortunately lost my business as I was ready to drop some money on a projector through them


----------



## ragingsamster

I purchased my projector from them 3 1/2 years ago ( Benq W500) they shipped quick and called a week later to make sure everything was as expected. I will be buying my next projector from them as well - once I can talk my wife into a 1080p unit


----------



## Anthony

Tony, as someone who once shipped an ebay item to Canada and had to go through the hassle of duties, customs forms, special shipping fees, etc -- I don't blame them there. You have to do some real volume or set up a distribution site in the other country to make it worthwhile.

Some companies cheat and mark things like "replacement parts" or such to avoid such hassle (and cost), but legit companies like Visual Apex wouldn't do that.


----------



## rshetts

I just purchased an Epson 6100 from VA, Its a refurb but it arrived in mint condition without any flaws or blemishes and a brand new bulb. It was a fantastic bargain and is the first step in my new home theater. I paid hundreds less than I could find one any where else. Very happy so far.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Ordered two of my past projectores from VA. Wonderful company fo'show!!


----------



## TCinGA

Add me to the list of happy Visual Apex customers. Just purchased an Epson 8350 projector and a 106" Vapex screen. Everything shipped on time and arrived in great condition. Great customer service, with follow up emails to see if I was happy.

Install coming soon to a theater near me :T


----------



## rshetts

Just wanted to add Ive had my projector for 3 months now and it has worked flawlessly. I had concerns about buying a factory remanufactured product but the projector is virtually indistinguishable from a brand new model and it came with the full manufacturers warrantee. I will definitely be shopping with VA again.


----------



## ragingsamster

I bit and bought an Epson 8700UB from them yesterday - this is the second projector I've purchased from Visual Apex. I was hoping for a repeat customer discount. maybe next time!


----------



## Nak

I got my Epson 8700UB from Visual Apex last year. Working with them was a pleasure and the great customer service does not end with the sale. Great selection, great prices, great service. Highly recomended.


----------



## pcrx

Was an "early adopter" of plasmas way back and got my 42" Panny plasma from them. Recently returned to the Apex to get my 6500UB and VApex screen. Love em!


----------



## roach4047

Group purchase for the Holidays?


----------



## Drakul

I got my old Panny plasma from them and had nothing to complain about.


----------



## Bullitt5094

I was curious to know if you will have the V/A brand Cinemascope aspect ratio screens anytime in the near future. I see you currently offer only 16:9 in your fixed framed screen offering. I sent an email to you via your sales address two weeks ago and received no reply so far.


----------



## globion

I got an Optoma projector+DVD player from them 4.5 years ago, along with screen and little subwoofer. I was suspicious because the price seemed too good to be true. But they delivered, so I guess it wasn't. Everything is still working.


----------



## chmcke01

Thanks for the suggestion, after I save up the money for a projector I will contact them and see what kind of deals they can offer me.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

chmcke01 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, after I save up the money for a projector I will contact them and see what kind of deals they can offer me.


You'll have no problems purchasing anything from VA!! I ordered all 3 of my past projectors from them and they were all excellent deals and great service when needed.

:T


----------



## chmcke01

Picture_Shooter said:


> You'll have no problems purchasing anything from VA!! I ordered all 3 of my past projectors from them and they were all excellent deals and great service when needed.
> 
> :T


I appreciate the response! I will be on a tight budget for this projector so any deals they can give me would make a huge difference!


----------



## muzz

I got my Panny AX100 from them years ago, never had a problem with it, and it was for a good price.
I still get emails from them to this day, but I don't open them often these days because I haven't started my new theater yet!


----------



## mpompey

I too used VA to purchase my Epson 4 years ago. 2 years into owning the device I ran into an issue and VA was very helpful in working with me and Epson on getting a replacement bulb and refurbished unit. I will definitely order my next projector from them.

Now where did I place that recipe for making a dollar out of 15 cents...


----------

